# Safe to let cats out in the snow?



## Nickipickles (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, I have two 7 yr old healthy cats and live in London. I've had them only about 2 yrs. As I think most will know about, London's just had an unusually large amount of snow and more is on the way. Is it safe to let them out in this? I haven't so far as they tend to hop over walls etc and I don't know if they can navigate that safely. Any advice would be gratefully received. Thanks!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

My cat had a little scamper in the snow this morning. But I wouldn't leave kitties out there for extended periods .. its cold and wet out there!


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=55324
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=55056


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Rotten loves the snow,but I make sure I'm always somewhere in easy rescue distance. She attacks it, goes into rocketbutt mode, just thinks snow is the greatest.


----------



## Nickipickles (Feb 2, 2009)

Unfortuntely cant keep an eye on them cause once they're outside they're over the wall and off and I cant see them anymore, and cant go over the wall myself even if I could! But by the sounds of it I think I was worrying a bit too much and they'll be fine...Thanks all.


----------



## Barcat (Jan 30, 2009)

Komdo, born free, don´t care if its below -20 celsius. She prefer to be outside the house before to be inside. She behave as snow is as good as grass.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

To answer your question. Yes. It's safe.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Love the Komdo tracks in the snow pic! :luv


----------

